# help} GALAXY y



## swap.blue (Dec 1, 2011)

I have a Samsung galaxy y and its rooted....

I want to unroot it

How to do so pls help me out

And whenever i connect to kies it shows error that no sim card inserted


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

Download this. Place it on the root of your sdcard. Reboot into CWM and move to the "*Install zip from SD card*" option and click on the home key and then choose the '*choose zip form sd card*' and select *update-unroot.zip* file and click "*yes*". After that, select "*Go Back*" and "*Reboot System*". You're now unrooted.


----------



## swap.blue (Dec 1, 2011)

but the superuser app is still there


ro6666lt said:


> Download this. Place it on the root of your sdcard. Reboot into CWM and move to the "*Install zip from SD card*" option and click on the home key and then choose the '*choose zip form sd card*' and select *update-unroot.zip* file and click "*yes*". After that, select "*Go Back*" and "*Reboot System*". You're now unrooted.


but the superuser app is still there


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

that will be left over after you unroot. delete it... it's just an app. doesn't mean you're still rooted.


----------



## swap.blue (Dec 1, 2011)

ro6666lt said:


> that will be left over after you unroot. delete it... it's just an app. doesn't mean you're still rooted.


how would i came to know that my galaxy isnt rooted


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

there's an app in the market called root checker. here's the link. https://market.android.com/details?id=com.joeykrim.rootcheck&hl=en


----------



## swap.blue (Dec 1, 2011)

ro6666lt said:


> there's an app in the market called root checker. here's the link. https://market.andro...rootcheck&hl=en


Can i update my phone to latest version without using kies 
Are the update file available on internet


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

couldn't find anything for your region. All I could find was Europe. If you can find a stock rom for India, you'll need a program called ODIN to flash it.


----------



## swap.blue (Dec 1, 2011)

ok
is there an asian one available


----------



## swap.blue (Dec 1, 2011)

samsung kies has an update but it takes much tiome to download


----------



## swap.blue (Dec 1, 2011)

ro6666lt said:


> couldn't find anything for your region. All I could find was Europe. If you can find a stock rom for India, you'll need a program called ODIN to flash it.


I hav got the rom file but whenever i go in download mode on my android in odin it doesnt show anything in ID:COM


----------



## swap.blue (Dec 1, 2011)

i tried to update using kies the downloading process on kies was 100 % but the phone was still on downloading mode for hours

wat to do in such situations


----------

